# Nero Burning ROM 7.0.1.2



## rajat22 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Nero Burning ROM 7.0.1.2*

Nero 7 - The Ultimate solution for Data, Video, Photo, Audio and BackUp! The redesign of the user interface improves the usability and makes Nero Burning ROM 7 the fastest to use ever. The access from Nero Burning ROM to the Nero Home database guarantees easy access to media files including advanced search options with Nero Scout.
Nero 7 Premium enables you to experience your digital media in completely new and innovative ways. With the addition of a Nero Home â€“ media manager, you can now have the complete PC and TV experience. Whether you want to access your media files from the comfort of your living room, or complete digital media projects on your PC, Nero 7 Premium is all you need.
Now, with more features than ever before, this powerful software can transform your digital photos into professional animated slideshows, backup all of your valuable data, manage or search your media files, edit video or photos, create DVDs (including menus), and stream your files over a media server, and compress files to take on the go. 
Now supports Blu-ray technology. Nero 7 Premium now gives you the ability to burn your data to BD-RE and BD-R (Blu-ray) media, which enables you to store enormous amounts of data (25-50 GB) onto a single disc.

New Features at a glance:
- Quick & easy access to all your digital media files from the comfort of your living room using a remote control 
- Integrates TV time-shifting, DVD, video, photo and audio playback 
- Easy wizard setup and user interface 
- Support for all popular media formats 
- Powerful database for storing and organizing of media files into playlists 
- Complete multiple tasks concurrently
- Advanced search options with Nero Scout 
- Redesigned to maximize ease-of-use, efficiency and speed 
- LightScribe support 
- Support for DVD-R Dual Layer format and DVD+R Double Layer 

Applications Included:
- Nero Home
- Nero Scout
- Nero StartSmart 3
- Nero Burning ROM 7
- Nero Express 7
- Nero WaveEditor 3
- Nero SoundTrax 2
- Nero Vision 4
- Nero Recode 2
- Nero ShowTime 2
- Nero MediaHome
- Nero PhotoSnap
- Nero CoverDesigner 2
- Nero ToolKit
- Nero BackItUp 2
- InCD 5
- Nero SoundBox
- Nero ImageDrive

Features of Nero Burning ROM 7 :

Supported formats :
- CD: CD-ROM, CD-ROM XA, Audio CD, Mixed-Mode CD, Video CD, Super Video CD, miniDVD, CD Extra, Bootable CD, HFS, ISO/HFS Hybrid, UDF, UDF/ISO Bridge, InCD discs 
- DVD : DVD ISO, DVD UDF, DVD ISO/UDF (Bridge), bootable DVD, DVD Copy on-the-fly and via image, DVD Images

BackUp options :
- ISO Level 1 + 2 
- Joliet with 2-byte characters 
- ISO Mode 1 and XA Mode 2 
- ISO, ASCII and DOS character sets 
- User-selectable ISO/Joliet-requirement relaxation 
- Dynamic ISO filename conversion 
- Single-track "on-the-fly" recording (up to 12X) 
- Small-file caching from disk and network 
- User-selectable file filters 
- Multimounter 
- Complex read-error handling 
- Editable file structure and file names 
- Multisession with track linking 
- Full OFAS support (optimal file-access speed) 
- Bootable CD creation (from floppy disk or hard drive partition)

Audio Track options :
- Retrieve title/artist info from free Internet CD database (*freedb.freedb.org) 
- Local database creation supported 
- Compatible with user programs and CD databases 
- Read and write M3U title playlists 
- Add CD Text to CD backups 
- Expanded file names for stored audio tracks (e.g., "The Beatles-Help.wav" instead of "Track01.wav") 
- Audio index dialog with innovative "oscilloscope" display 
- Track-at-Once / Disc-at-Once / Session-at-Once recording 
- Extract multiple audio tracks 
- Fast digital audio extraction 
- User selectable audio extraction speed 
- Digital and analog playback
- "On-the-fly" format conversion 
- Variable pause length 
- ISRC (song ID code) support 
- Graphical audio file display 
- Audio index (CD track index) support 
- Optional jitter/CRC correction 
- Click / hiss filters 
- Wide stereo / normalize / crossfade* / karaoke filters 
- Multiple filters for each audio track 
- Test and apply most audio filters in real time (as you play the file) 
- Drag and drop files directly from other CD drives

CD Copy :
- Track-at-Once / Disc-at-Once / Session-at-Once recording 
- Disc Image creation/burning 
- "On-the-fly" (drive-to-drive) copying 
- Complex read-error handling 
- Optional jitter/CRC correction 
- CD Extra / Multisession CD copying

Disc Image options :
- Track-at-Once / Disc-at-Once / Session-at-Once recording 
- Import HFS images 
- Write images from other platforms (*.ISO)

Burn options :
- Updated burning engine with lower CPU load, more robust burn process 
- Track-at-Once, Disc-at-Once, and Session-at-Once recording 
- CD recorder buffer display* 
- Disc-at-Once CDs no longer need to be finalised* 
- User-setable record-buffer size 
- Multiple copies of same disc / image 
- Automated performance testing 
- Automatic maximum-speed selection, burn simulation, and burning 
- Dynamically disable auto-insert notification 
- 80- and 90-minute CD-R support 
- Overburning* 
- BURN-Proof* 
- Extra-long joliet filename support

Multi-function user interface :
- Modern and familiar Explorer-type design 
- Drag and drop files from Windows Explorer, File Manager, and between Nero windows 
- Built-in file browser 
- CD content, information, and summary windows 
- Toolbar, status bar, multiple compilation windows, tips 
- Context-sensitive help and detailed help topics

Homepage - *www.nero.com/en/index.html

Size: 100 MB

Download 
*httpdl.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe
Mirror 1
ftp://ftp.ahead.de/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe 
Mirror 2 
*ftp2.de.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe
Mirror 3
ftp://ftp2.de.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe 
Mirror 4
ftp://ftp2.us.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe 
Mirror 5
ftp://ftp5.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2005)

what the hell are they giving, 100 MB,   

Version 6 was like 32 MB download, & now this, I m sticking to v6


----------



## rajat22 (Nov 1, 2005)

100MB is not much,ihave the full version 500+MB !!


----------



## ammusk (Nov 1, 2005)

nero 7 is a bloat 

while nero 6 was within 100MB totally nero 7 if like 5 times the space ... lolz wonder who will install this ?

anyway what r the advantages oveer nero 6 ?
maybe a few


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2005)

i posted an article here on digit on how to unbloat nero, maybe it's still in the archives, look for that


----------



## rajat22 (Nov 2, 2005)

This pack is absolutely like Nero 6 Ultra edition.
Worth downloading. Ultra was around 83MBs and this one is 100 MB, not much difference.


----------



## rajas700 (Nov 3, 2005)

*DO U KNOW?NERO7.0 .1AVAILABLE FOR DOWNLOAD(LEGALLY).*

NERO AVAILABLE FOR DOWNLOAD(LEGALLY).


VERY VERY NICE AND GOOD ONE MAN....


ftp://ftp2.de.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe

ftp://ftp.ahead.de/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe

mirror

ftp://ftp.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe




*img279.imageshack.us/img279/77/39ir.th.jpg



*img279.imageshack.us/img279/1438/20kq.th.jpg


*img279.imageshack.us/img279/4963/11xf.th.jpg


TRY IT..


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 3, 2005)

On wat grounds do you say is the download legal...??


----------



## sba (Nov 3, 2005)

Because it is...
Nero is available as a demo download. You will need a key after sometime though (not sure after how many days)...
*www.nero.com/nero7/eng/nero7-up.php


----------



## godsownman (Nov 3, 2005)

Legally available for download but the key is illegal my friend. The demo will end soon.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 3, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> The demo will end soon.



thats why it is called trial my friend... try n buy policy... if u like it, after u use it on ur system then u can take decision of buying it...

even Windows Server 2003 (SP1) also there for trial use... full 180 days...



			
				godsownman said:
			
		

> but the key is illegal my friend



nope.... the trial key is a legal thing....

anyway, @rajas700 thnx for the notification... but i think i saw the same thread some where here in the forum...


----------



## abhinav (Nov 3, 2005)

well its just that its available as a Demo version dude!

Well you can make it full after some time 
by searching the key on net lol


----------



## mohit sharma (Nov 3, 2005)

ya one way or the other , we all come to our real work . search for a ' sasta jugaad ' solution to bigger things !! lol


----------



## choudang (Nov 3, 2005)

Try to upgrade your OEM version. it will give you the latest version but you won't get all the stuff. 


*www.danasoft.com/sig/greatwarrior.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2005)

So:

Dowload: Legal
Key1: Legal
Key2: Illegal.

Got it!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> So:
> 
> Dowload: Legal
> Key1: Legal
> ...



lol... good explaining dude... lol...

anyway... how much speed r u getting while downloading?? me getting very poor speed... some time downloads times out...

anyone has any German ftp / http link for the ENG version??


----------



## godsownman (Nov 4, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> but the key is illegal my friend



nope.... the trial key is a legal thing....

anyway, @rajas700 thnx for the notification... but i think i saw the same thread some where here in the forum...[/quote]


Exactly , I am aware that the 1st key is legal I meant the 2nd key after the trial is over.

Regards


----------



## KoRn (Nov 4, 2005)

hey guys whats the difference and advantage in windows server 2003 i dont have any idea like can u play games and all


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2005)

chwamiki said:
			
		

> hey guys whats the difference and advantage in windows server 2003 i dont have any idea like can u play games and all



not on topic though... but still i am replying (who knows may b mods get angry at me... ) anyway...

if u think of gaming then forget man... optimal performance of the OS is for server perpose... really not built 4 gaming....

but its also true that some of us, who r advence users, very advence... & can find proper driver 4 the gaming hardware cards r able to run games on it...  ...


----------



## KoRn (Nov 4, 2005)

u mean if i use it then wats the +point on internet basis like wats the difference,cuz i dont really play games but i use the net often.please describe in detail


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2005)

chwamiki said:
			
		

> u mean if i use it then wats the +point on internet basis like wats the difference,cuz i dont really play games but i use the net often.please describe in detail



+point... fast really fast as by defoult its all about win2000.... 180 days Legal trial...    

-point softwrae support, hardware support... is very poor... as they (MS expect this to run as server... so server based software/hardware support is gr8, not the desktop based support...) many softare will refused to install... hard to find AVS, Firewall...


----------



## KoRn (Nov 4, 2005)

i have 2 pcs the one i use for surfing has 128mb ram,1.6ghz,P4,will it support it


----------



## KoRn (Nov 4, 2005)

i have 2 pcs the one i use for surfing has 128mb ram,1.6ghz,P4,will it support it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2005)

*Windows Server 2003 System Requirements*


----------



## KoRn (Nov 4, 2005)

thanx a lot dude uve been of gr8 help will look in2 it rite away!!


----------



## q3_abhi (Nov 5, 2005)

Come back to Nero 7.

How big is it?????

Any new feature??????

Any advantages?????????


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 5, 2005)

The installer weighs in at around 100 MB,including everything but the kitchen sink though after installation it can go up to 500 MB.

New features include a supposedly better burning engine,Nero Home (a media center type interface),Nero Scout (a media file database),Support for HDV and Blu-Ray.

Great ! now i can finally use that Blu-Ray burner i have lying around.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 6, 2005)

man i have writen some whare in a post... the nero servers a very slow for me... i cant download it


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 6, 2005)

even i am unable to download it....no response


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 6, 2005)

even i am unable to download it....no response


----------



## rajat22 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have downloaded from Nero Server. Try in the morning hours.

Regarding thre keys...... Nero never provided with a trial key in my knowledge as I am following it since release of Nero Premium 7. Installation will be a demo.

For those  who are asking for the benefits
As I told earlier, it is a full installation as Nero Ultra 6 with more feature & a lightning writing speed. We should not forget that it is a higher version.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 7, 2005)

who needs blu ray support right now?
uselessly incrasing the size.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 7, 2005)

rajat22 said:
			
		

> Try in the morning hours.



hey any one has any german ftp or http address?? :roll:


----------



## abhinav (Nov 9, 2005)

lol

Got my nero 7 today,
workz gr8

really like the interface this time


----------



## hcp006sl (Nov 9, 2005)

DAP failed to download, finally downloaded with Flashget.

Everything is fine. *But, surprising neither Nero 7 nor WinZIP 10 pro is totally Win-x64 compatible, whereas WinRAR is fully Win-x64 compatible.*


----------



## casanova (Nov 17, 2005)

@saurav_cheeta

While i was downloadinf from nero.com, i used to get errors. I restarted the comp, and dowloaded it.
Four parrarel downloads including nero 7 amounting to around 500 mb, i managed to download in 3 - 3.5 hours

if u stay in pune contact me, i will pass it on


----------



## rollcage (Nov 17, 2005)

I downloaded using Free Download Manager through Nero server .. no problems in downloading

..

The default suite installs many other applications too ...

As for me I just installed the minimum stuff possible other than Nero Burning Rom

...

I was waiting for this .. Now finally downloaded n Installed, Nero 7 is good ... I like It  

I recommend you to install only the Nero Burning Rom .. n leave other features .. 
It will take less than 90MB of your HD ..  If you are concerned about the space


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 17, 2005)

No probs in downloading. Got constant 25 kbps speed.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 18, 2005)

I already got it from a friend.
Now using it, really great with loads of features.
The advanced users heaven.

Nero Vision Express 4 is the best addition that I feel.


----------



## blacklight (Nov 19, 2005)

dont see much of a difference b/w nero 6 and 7 (except if u use blu raydiscs ) supports LightScribe ..dunno if such dvd's r available in india yet...
guess u can use it like XP media centre ...

but otherwise not useful changes yet (they did add animation which shows a disk being written..LOL )
also eats up lots of ram .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2005)

Upgraded from premium to ultra, good new updates to its MM stuff like audio editor and encoders...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 20, 2005)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> Great ! now i can finally use that Blu-Ray burner i have lying around.



good one   


currently there are no blu ray disks in the market  and so there are no burners for blu ray disks in existance till date , but it will soon come. 

here are the prototypes of the blu ray writers the companies will soon release , take a look if interested.
*www.blu-ray.com/recorders/


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 20, 2005)

if anybody is still having problem, i can upload it to rapidshare or megaupload


----------



## Sreekanth V (Dec 8, 2005)

The prototypes looks good, but the prices will be too much, that everyone cant afford.


----------

